# W12 audi tt



## Abdi (9 mo ago)

Hi, i saw today an audi tt (not sure what year) but it had w12 badge in its grille is this fake or legit?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As fake as the grille
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just an aftermarket bumper how ever there is aTT with the 2.6 twin turbo S4 engine and a bimoto twin engined TT


----------



## solar (10 mo ago)

its a legit badge.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just an aftermarket bumper how ever there is aTT with the 2.6 twin turbo S4 engine and a bimoto twin engined TT


That quattro gmbh prototype is in fact RS4, shortened and bodyswapped 

Bimoto is MTM prototype, and yes, with two engines (basically 2 front axles in one car)


----------

